# Flying with Henry; First Time. Tips Please



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello All. Henry is now 5 1/2 months and I will be flying tomorrow morning to our second home in Arizona with him for the first time. I'm a bit nervous and could use some travel tips. I have a snoozer pet carrier for him, which he has ridden in the car in, but he is not a huge fan. The vet will be giving me a light sedative for him. But naturally, I am worried about the long flight! 
Any tips would be welcomed. 
Thanks
Debra


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

You live on Long Island....that dog will be happy to get out of that madhouse........:laugh2:


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Not sure I understand the comment? I have lived on the south shore of Long Island in a small quaint community my whole life. It is a wonderful place to live.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Most puppies just fall asleep in the plane. I don't know why, but they do. He'll be fine!


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

I hope that is true of my little boy! Have you used any sedation with yours?


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> Most puppies just fall asleep in the plane. I don't know why, but they do. He'll be fine!


I agree. We flew with Chi Chi from Chicago to Los Angeles when she was 3 months and she slept the entire 4 hrs. No meds but we did let her play for about 30 min before leaving for the airport.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never given Emmie a sedative before flying. She's always just slept the whole way. Make sure to give yourself extra time to go through the check-in process with the airline and then to get through security, where you'll have to take the collar and leash off Henry, hold him through x-ray, and still hold him awkwardly while your hands are swabbed. But I find TSA is always helpful and loves seeing your cute little dog. And if the airport has a dog potty area you may want to visit it before your flight departs. I also don't feed a big meal before flying either. Good luck!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

How much does Henry weigh and have you validated that your pet carrier meets the dimensions of the airline you're flying? Some airlines can be picky.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Most puppies just fall asleep in the plane. I don't know why, but they do. He'll be fine!


We have never flown with Ricky. He loves to travel in a car and he will do fine on the airplane too, just sleeping without any sedative, which I would avoid. My question is with regards to a potty break. Even on domestic flights, we check in as much as 2 hours before departure. In Mexico, it sometimes takes 1 hour to get through immigration. So it could take 5 to 6 hours total before I can get Ricky outside to relieve himself. At night he sleeps straight through for 8 or 9 hours without a problem, but I just don't want him to be uncomfortable on a plane flight. Any words of wisdom?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We have never flown with Ricky. He loves to travel in a car and he will do fine on the airplane too, just sleeping without any sedative, which I would avoid. My question is with regards to a potty break. Even on domestic flights, we check in as much as 2 hours before departure. In Mexico, it sometimes takes 1 hour to get through immigration. So it could take 5 to 6 hours total before I can get Ricky outside to relieve himself. At night he sleeps straight through for 8 or 9 hours without a problem, but I just don't want him to be uncomfortable on a plane flight. Any words of wisdom?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Some airports have dog potty areas either outside the terminal or past security. It is best to research this prior to going to the airport because a lot of workers won't know where it is or if they have it at all. You can also try bringing a potty pad and seeing if you can get your pup to potty on it in a bathroom stall. But this works best if you've trained for it ahead of time.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Debiepi said:


> Not sure I understand the comment? I have lived on the south shore of Long Island in a small quaint community my whole life. It is a wonderful place to live.


Yes....it is nice....I drove there once....TRAFFIC HOLY SMOKES....:grin2:


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the great advice. The flight to Arizona is six hours. I have one stop in Baltimore with a hour layover. The longest stretch will be about five hours from Baltimore to Arizona. I am bringing pads as Henry will use them if necessary. He does go all night, without waking up to go out so I am hoping for the same. He is a good little pup, I m sure he will be ok. I just get anxious about the unknown. The reason we got Henry was so he can travel with us. I did consult the airline website about his carrier. The dimensions are acceptable. I have the snoozer on wheels. The wheels come off so it fits under the seat. Does anyone else have this one?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's airline bag is the Sherpa Original Deluxe, size medium, color plum.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> Some airports have dog potty areas either outside the terminal or past security. It is best to research this prior to going to the airport because a lot of workers won't know where it is or if they have it at all. You can also try bringing a potty pad and seeing if you can get your pup to potty on it in a bathroom stall. But this works best if you've trained for it ahead of time.


Absolutely right! I checked ahead of time but couldn't locate it from the map. I asked 3 employees and no one knew. I ended up finding a quite corner on a lower level and using a potty pad. Tried the bathroom but she was too distracted there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Debiepi said:


> I hope that is true of my little boy! Have you used any sedation with yours?


No, they were absolutely fine without it. Unless you know ahead of time how your dog will react to sedation, it can be a gamble. It has the reverse effect on a few dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We have never flown with Ricky. He loves to travel in a car and he will do fine on the airplane too, just sleeping without any sedative, which I would avoid. My question is with regards to a potty break. Even on domestic flights, we check in as much as 2 hours before departure. In Mexico, it sometimes takes 1 hour to get through immigration. So it could take 5 to 6 hours total before I can get Ricky outside to relieve himself. At night he sleeps straight through for 8 or 9 hours without a problem, but I just don't want him to be uncomfortable on a plane flight. Any words of wisdom?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


With mine, I have taken a pee pad, with some of the wood pellets they are used to wrapped up in it. I just take them and the pee pad into the ladies room, and put the pad on the floor and the dog on top. If they need to go, they will. (another advantage to a litter trained dog) In most airports, unfortunately, the pet relief areas are outside security. Also, I worry about diseases in areas that are heavily used like that.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Some airports have dog potty areas either outside the terminal or past security. It is best to research this prior to going to the airport because a lot of workers won't know where it is or if they have it at all. You can also try bringing a potty pad and seeing if you can get your pup to potty on it in a bathroom stall. But this works best if you've trained for it ahead of time.


The two airports we fly most frequently are LAX in Los Angeles and SJD in Cabo. Neither have potty stations. We have tried to get Ricky to use a potty pad here at home and he refuses. He just doesn't feel comfortable. His preferred spot is a lawn. So I guess he will just have to hold it when we fly.

BTW, I researched grasses that are resistant to dog urine. I came up with Dutch White Clover. I planted it in our yard last August and it works great! No yellow spots at all! Ricky loves the aroma and he loves to roll in it. And as a bonus, it is relatively drought tolerant. The lawn is beautiful with a dark green color and perky three and four leaf clovers. I mow it with a mulching lawn mower so it doesn't need additional fertilizer. This is a win/win/win solution to a dog resistant lawn.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm excite to hear you fly to Cabo. We plan on a rental there for a few months next year but was worried I would not be able to bring Henry! Any special security or prep issues there?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Just found this site, which lists where to potty your dog at a bunch of airports.

Places to Potty Your Dog at the Airport

Always check out an airport's site for the latest info as many of them are adding more pet relief areas before & after security.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The two airports we fly most frequently are LAX in Los Angeles and SJD in Cabo. Neither have potty stations. We have tried to get Ricky to use a potty pad here at home and he refuses. He just doesn't feel comfortable. His preferred spot is a lawn. So I guess he will just have to hold it when we fly.
> 
> BTW, I researched grasses that are resistant to dog urine. I came up with Dutch White Clover. I planted it in our yard last August and it works great! No yellow spots at all! Ricky loves the aroma and he loves to roll in it. And as a bonus, it is relatively drought tolerant. The lawn is beautiful with a dark green color and perky three and four leaf clovers. I mow it with a mulching lawn mower so it doesn't need additional fertilizer. This is a win/win/win solution to a dog resistant lawn.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


LAX has a bunch of pet relief areas, including one beyond security in the Int'l Terminal. Check out the LAX FAQ page for more info.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The two airports we fly most frequently are LAX in Los Angeles and SJD in Cabo. Neither have potty stations. We have tried to get Ricky to use a potty pad here at home and he refuses. He just doesn't feel comfortable. His preferred spot is a lawn. So I guess he will just have to hold it when we fly.
> 
> BTW, I researched grasses that are resistant to dog urine. I came up with Dutch White Clover. I planted it in our yard last August and it works great! No yellow spots at all! Ricky loves the aroma and he loves to roll in it. And as a bonus, it is relatively drought tolerant. The lawn is beautiful with a dark green color and perky three and four leaf clovers. I mow it with a mulching lawn mower so it doesn't need additional fertilizer. This is a win/win/win solution to a dog resistant lawn.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I'd bring a pee pad or two along just in case. Even if he won't use it at home, if he's desperate, he might.


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

*Henry's First Flight Update!*

Update! Henry did great on his first fight to Arizona! We had a stop in Baltimore and the wee wee pad in the ladies room suggestion was perfect! The second leg of the flight was five hours and he was terrific and also the hit of the plane and airport! He did get a little whiny during the ascent and decent. I am guessing his ears hurt a bit. Here is a pic of Henry enjoying Arizona! Thanks again to all for the great tips!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I ran across a news article about Jet Blue's Woof Top post security indoor pet potty area at JFK Airport in NY.

Further reading led to "Pet Friendly Airports". Here's a link that tells where pet relief areas are located at airports throughout the U.S. It also includes a listing of post security, indoor pet relief areas at the geginning of the article...

Pet Friendly Airports | Animal Relief Areas U.S. Airports | Pet Friendly Travel


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Debiepi said:


> Update! Henry did great on his first fight to Arizona! We had a stop in Baltimore and the wee wee pad in the ladies room suggestion was perfect! The second leg of the flight was five hours and he was terrific and also the hit of the plane and airport! He did get a little whiny during the ascent and decent. I am guessing his ears hurt a bit. Here is a pic of Henry enjoying Arizona! Thanks again to all for the great tips!!


Kodi had trouble with his ears traveling (by car) though the mountains as a puppy. We found that some ice cubes for him to lick kept him swallowing, and adjusting to the changes in pressure, and he did fine!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

When Django was healthy and we use to travel with him in cabin I would always put my foot in his sherpa bag. I think the smell of my sock helped sooth him, he would rest his little face on my foot and sleep the entire way. I would also put a layer of blanket on the bottom of the bag. You wouldn't believe how cold the floor gets in the plane. Also, try to get a morning flight. We never gave Django a sedative. I also left the sherpa bag in the kitchen wide open to allow him to go in and out of it freely, hoping it would make him less stressed about the bag when the time came to travel. I also put him in the bag when i would go to the park for walk, I also had a separate bag with wipes, a towel, a bag of food (you never know when you might be delayed or redirected somewhere) and bottle water with a collapsible bowl.


----------

